# Poop question with picture! Pls help



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

is this diareha? Butters morning poop was big, as I've noticed my cockatiels poops to be in the morning, and solid looking (it dropped from a height and splattered so I'm not 100% on consistency). Then he did one that was kinda wet.. Then one that was just liquid.. And then this one I'm posting a photo of. All of this in the space of an hour or less. Should I be concerned? Could this be caused by not eating this morning? I just posted another tread titled "clingy!!!" In which I explained how butter won't eat in the mornings unless I hold his food bowl and walk with him and he's been especially like this today so he had only just begun eating when he did the poop I'm posting a pic of.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's a little loose. Maybe something spooked him a little or he just drank a bit of water. 

Whenever I give the tiels a bath, Beaker licks the water droplets and his poop is complete water after the shower. It's a combination of a little scary shower and a big drink.

I wouldn't worry


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh Good! He just did another, I'll post a photo of it, I think it's less runny. I'm hoping it's just cause he had an empty tummy after his big morning poop. He's so silly not eating!


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok it's been a couple of days now and SHE (got DNA results back) has been ok in the poop department. But today not so much. I honestly don't think she eats when I'm not here and I'm really not sure she poops in her cage if she can help it. Her food looked untouched today when I got home and I couldn't see any new poop just the older stuff that was already there this morning. Since I got home and got her out I've been feeding her aka holding the food bowl so she eats and doesn't just scream for me and ignore her food. She pooped a lot but it's mainly water. The first poop she did upon coming out of her cage was large which is why I think she kinda holds it in? Or maybe she was just asleep all day and hadn't pooped til then? Anyway she's been nonstop eating for about half an hour but her poo still looks watery. Ill post a photo of her latest poop. She's obviously hungry and eats a lot when I'll hold it for her so she's with me so it's not a loss of appetite


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh and here is the photo of the first poop she did when I took her out of the cage. It fell from a height (my shoulder height) so it's splattered but it's clearly huge like she's held it in for ages or something. Anyway please help If you can! Is she not eating because she's so attached to me? Am I doing the wrong thing by holding her food so she eats? I'm just so worried she won't eat if I don't do that. Could that even be what's causing the watery poop? Is it classified as diareha?


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Someone else should be able to better assess her droppings - as far as I can tell they are watery droppings but not diarrhea. The observed problem is "polyuria" - excessive urine. It normally goes with "polydipsia" - excessive thirst.

Some of your pics suggest she's eaten very little because they show mostly liquid and not much solid waste. You should get her to a vet because there are various illnesses that can cause this (kidney infection, for example) and this problem has been going on a long time - a week or more. (Female tiels can produce abnormal droppings when eggs are brewing but I would suggest you get her checked right away for illness.)

You need to get a gram scale. That way, in the future, you can follow her weight daily without having to guess if she's losing any. Weight loss is often a sign of illness. Sick birds lose weight and strength fast. Scales are available online and in stores and are often sold as a kitchen accessory.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

That doesn't look okay. The droppings are not normal.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

See the thing is her poop seems ok most of the time, it was fine for days. Can that happen if she's sick? My main suspicion is that she's not eating when I'm not around. On days where I'm out I come home to these kinds of droppings but on days I'm here and encouraging her eating by holding her food bowl she eats and has normal droppings.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Sometimes Yoko has poops like the first three pictures. The fourth picture looks a bit off so I might recommend a trip to the vet. I hope she feels better.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

tasheanne said:


> See the thing is her poop seems ok most of the time, it was fine for days. Can that happen if she's sick? My main suspicion is that she's not eating when I'm not around. On days where I'm out I come home to these kinds of droppings but on days I'm here and encouraging her eating by holding her food bowl she eats and has normal droppings.


Healthy birds still eat when the owner isn't home. The only way you will know whether she's sick or not is to have her evaluated by a vet. Time is working against you. If she is sick and losing weight, she has been so for too long already, and birds like that die.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree with Tielbob. You definitely need to get him to a vet quickly, it might be nothing but it's best to be sure. And having a scale at home is good too, it can be difficult to visually notice weight loss, but it's a definite sign that your birds sick. My Peanut is sick at the moment and behaviour wise everything was normal, but his droppings were abnormal which prompted me to take him straight to the vet. He's still sick now, but with the way he is behaving you would have no idea (he's still quite underweight though and I'm hoping he can recover). Always take them to the vet if you think something's wrong


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you all. I've just bought a gram sacks and she is 93 grams. She was 89 grams on the 9th of March when I took her to the vet last. Is 93 a decent weight for a 12 or so week old? I have a vet appointment for her tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Thank you all. I've just bought a gram sacks and she is 93 grams. She was 89 grams on the 9th of March when I took her to the vet last. Is 93 a decent weight for a 12 or so week old? I have a vet appointment for her tomorrow afternoon.


For each cockatiel a healthy weight differs. She has put on weight, that sounds good. The vet will be able to tell you if that weight is healthy when they check her keel bone, and then when you weigh her at home you can determine if she's at a good weight. Good luck with the vet visit


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

The vet said everything is fine. I showed her all the photos I've posted on here and a whole days worth of droppings and she said they are all within the normal range. She did the faecal tests too and they were normal. Her weight is also fine, she said she's very so slightly overweight even, but nothing to worry about. So it looks like we are all a bunch of over-reacters haha. Never been so glad to be wrong.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> The vet said everything is fine. I showed her all the photos I've posted on here and a whole days worth of droppings and she said they are all within the normal range. She did the faecal tests too and they were normal. Her weight is also fine, she said she's very so slightly overweight even, but nothing to worry about. So it looks like we are all a bunch of over-reacters haha. Never been so glad to be wrong.


That's good news  It's always better to be safe than sorry, especially with these illness hiding birds!


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Exactly! Thanks again to you all for your help. Buttercup went straight to sleep when she got home and has been sleeping ever since, she had a big day. The vet was half an hour each way and I don't think she appreciates car rides!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy she's fine - it's always better to have them checked. So many people who used to post here (but since disappeared) have lost birds to illness when there were signs of trouble but they didn't get treatment in time.

Now that you have the scale, try to weigh your birds regularly and note the results in a log book. Loss of weight is often an early sign of illness and it's the only real way to spot the problem early.

You thought your bird might not be eating when you weren't around - the scale takes away the uncertainty.


----------

